# Give extra Vanectyl P or just watch?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I went out for a couple hours today and left him home alone. I came home to a huge wet spot on his rear and a huge rash under it. It was not there when I left. I really cannot take him to the vet for something like this unless it gets way worse. He had two Vanectyl P tabs this morning should I maybe give 2 more tonight with dinner? I called the vet and they just told me to bring him in obviously

I often wonder if he chews himself out of anxiety/boredom. He chews the exact same spot and the rash is in the exact same spot each time..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, Vanectyl-P is only given twice daily for the first 4 days from what I read, and then once daily till the animal is asymptomatic.
What directions did your vet give you? If you are not sure, call up the vet and ask, that is what I would do. A phone call doesn't cost you anything and you get answers.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I did call the vet, here they dont give you any advice over the phone I get the generic "Bring him in for an exam" answer. 

He is on Vanectyl P long term. So she told me to get him down to the lowest dose possible right now hes on 2 every other day. I notice today it looks like a starting of another staph infection but I cannot be sure. I will take a pic a bit later and post it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Here I managed to have a couple minutes to upload another one. The yellow part on the skin is what worries me, its also a TAD bit pink still but not nearly as bad as yesterday


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry that you got nowhere with calling the vet. One would think that they can just answer a question about "Can I give my dog the meds twice today?" 
I can't remember all of Lincoln's health problems, has he had a staph infection before? 
If he does not get better you just might have to take him in and get him seen by a vet. 
Have you tried to clean his itchy areas and put something on it for the redness? Maybe some aloe vera gel would be soothing?
Good luck to Lincoln and you!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been putting Apple Cidar Vinegar (Braggs brand) on the spot twice a day. He has had staph infections before, the vet calls them Pyoderma???

Heres a picture of it today, its not really red anymore and it seems to be healing a bit









If it gets worse I will have to take him in a guess lol


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I use Vetericyn for all kinds of things, fungus, staph, whatever, it's a little pricey but works, and it won't hurt if he say, licks it, maybe pick up a bottle of it. you should now be able to find it in places like petco/petsmart etc.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

3goldens said:


> I use Vetericyn for all kinds of things, fungus, staph, whatever, it's a little pricey but works, and it won't hurt if he say, licks it, maybe pick up a bottle of it. you should now be able to find it in places like petco/petsmart etc.


Ohhhh thanks! I will have to pick up a bottle of this stuff!!! They want $40 for a small bottle online  thats really expensive. I will see if I can find one locally before I order online


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay I ordered some Vetericyn online. Cost $32.99 but I also ordered a few more things since I needed them anyway miswell lump it all in one order . That spray kills MRSA so it must be good haha


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

32 is about right, some tips on the Vetericyn, I got it at a horse show, the "rep" told me when not in use, keep in the refrigerator it has 'years' of shelf life if you keep it in the frig,,where as not in the frig, they give it about a year of potency. 

She also told me SHE uses it for herself, and especially for sore throats! Gives herself a few sprays down the throat, kills 'whatever' . It is very safe if ingested .

I use it on my aussie when he gets his fungus sores and it works great,


----------

